# Axis deer hunting



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Just got confirmation that my dad, two brothers, and I are going down to the Texas hill country to hunt axis deer on my dads friends cattle ranch. Needless to say I am pretty darn excited. It's looks like it will be an antlerless hunt though. They shot a bull today that dropped an antler when it hit the ground. I don't know how they work bur I'm hoping there will be some horns on when we go in late December. Regardless, to shoot an exotic for not much more than the cost to get down ther is awesome. His ranch is only 30 miles from the YO ranch, I can only imagine what they charge for even a doe hunt


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

*LSSU,

That hill country is a really neat area! I am Jealous!*

*Hope you get a bigun'*

Fred


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah I've been there twice before but always during spring break. Never to hunt deer though, just some pest control at night. Mostly jackrabbits, yotes, and a few other critters. It is an awesome place!


----------

